# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Запуск децентрализованной биржи Tegro Finance на блокчейне TON

## acontinent

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] — это децентрализованная биржа для обмена токенами на TON с многотипной реферальной программой и низкими комиссиями за транзакции платформы.


*Преимущества децентрализованной биржи на TON*


Tegro.Finance выгодно выделяется на фоне других DEX тем, что работает в сети The Open Network, а значит использует преимущества от её высочайшей пропускной способности, асинхронного исполнения и быстрого завершения.


Функционал основан на формуле постоянного продукта, который предлагает децентрализованный, некастодиальный, безопасный и устойчивый к цензуре способ предоставления ликвидности и обмена парами токенов.


DEX Tegro.Finance - продукт, использующий открытый исходный код.


*Также в экосистему Tegro входят такие продукты, как:*Платёжная система: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Некастодиальный крипто-кошелёк: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]NFT Marketplace LiberMall: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]Криптовалютный токен TGR: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 

*Низкие комиссионные сборы на DEX*


Комиссии сети TON минимальны и ограничиваются несколькими центами при совершении обменов.


Сумма комиссии на DEX рассчитывается следующим образом:Общая комиссия DEX: 0,4%Партнёрская программа: 0.05%Swap Rewards (кешбэк в TGR): 0.05%Поставщику ликвидности: 0.25%Содержание проекта: 0.05% (0.15

*Получение вознаграждения за ошибки разработчиков*


Bug Bounty DEX TegroFinance предоставляет возможность каждому пользователю заработать от $10 до $10,000 за нахождение различных ошибок, уязвимостей и эксплойтов в системе.


Чем серьезнее уязвимость, тем больше будет вознаграждение.





*Реферальная программа, как способ заработка на DEX*


В DEX Tegro.Finance действует реферальная программа, с помощью которой вы можете зарабатывать криптовалюту.


Каждый пользователь может пригласить друзей зарегистрироваться по своей реферальной ссылке и получать вознаграждения.


Также на DEX TegroFinance будет возможно продать своего реферала в формате NFT. Вследствие чего купивший себе NFT с рефералом сможет получать за него выплаты от децентрализованной биржи.


*Что ещё можно делать на децентрализованной бирже TegroFinance*Обеспечивать ликвидность пула и получать доход от сделок по обмену токенов;Отправлять в стейкинг свои LP-токены, чтобы заработать токены TGR;Отправлять в стейкинг токены TGR, чтобы заработать еще больше токенов TGR;Отправлять в стейкинг токены TGR, чтобы заработать токены других проектов;Отправлять в стейкинг токены других проектов и получать токены TGR взамен;Обменивать токены в сети TON с самыми низкими комиссиями на TON;Испытывать свою удачу в лотерее TegroFinance и выигрывать призы в токенах TGR.

----------

